# Screenwash choices?



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

As title, what's everyone's choice for screenwash going to be this coming Winter then? Are you going with the usual, or trying something new? 

:thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Autoglym for me and still have loads from last years GB plus G1 on the windscreen is a cracking combo


----------



## Claireeyy (Jul 20, 2009)

I picked some up from Autosave Components, 5 litres for £5, concentrate.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Halfords pink stuff but if it gets as cold as it did last year the super strong stuff will be used. Even the extra strong winter stuff was freezing here last year.

It says approved to -26 on the stuff I've got this year but it's not cheap so only if req'd.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Windows are coated in G1 so using BMW Natural Windscreen Concentrate, comes in 250ml bottle so makes 25L of screen wash.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Generally pick up the "Shell, all season" stuff when I'm in getting petrol, but I've found it doesn't really get on with G1, and isn't that good (maybe I've just fussier now, and the faintest of streaks offends me).

I'll keep an eye on this one.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

No matter what you've got on your screen (I have G1) if your screenwash is frozen it makes no difference! Never had any issues with halfords screenwash and G1


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

halfords advanced screenwash with a cap full of IPA saw me through last year.


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Deano said:


> halfords advanced screenwash with a cap full of IPA saw me threw last year.


In the past I have always used Halfords screenwash, as well, but ASDA were doing a deal recently so I picked some up from there.

This maybe a stupid question, but why did you put the IPA in? Does it help reduce the freezing point, or is it for a bit of extra cleaning power?


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

well TBH it was an experiment with the freezing point and I dont know if it made any difference as I changed to the halfords stuff at the same time. I got caught on the M6 with a salt ridden windscreen and frozen wash so didnt want that again!


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Plain distilled water and good new wipers will do the job for me, and its safe for my nano.
But it doen't rain here that much.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

tzotzo said:


> Plain distilled water and good new wipers will do the job for me, and its safe for my nano.
> But it doen't rain here that much.


I'm guessing you're in a warmer than uk climate!


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

Deano said:


> well TBH it was an experiment with the freezing point and I dont know if it made any difference as I changed to the halfords stuff at the same time. I got caught on the M6 with a salt ridden windscreen and frozen wash so didnt want that again!


What about some vodka then?


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

I use the lidl super concentrate throughout the year and in the winter add IPA to make sure it doesn't freeze. I have about 50 litres of IPA so it's cheap for me 

Having frozen screen wash is a nightmare.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Steve Burnett said:


> What about some vodka then?


:lol: and some coke on the headlight washers.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

People were going nuts for the VW stuff last year. There was a shortage iirc.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Good lord were do i start lol 

I have screenwash coming out my ears lol, not all is for winter use though, at the moment i have VAG's screenwash in while it smells good it isnt very good at clearing even the summer flies and general road grime.

last count i have 28 litres of screen wash un diluted lmao.

Holts
VW
Carplan
Einzsett
Lidls W5
Halfords
Maxolen


I have a sample of Maxolens screenwash which is reported to be useable at -30 will see how that goes. 

Last year i used Holts it worked great even at the record -23 we saw here, on the label it said it was good for -36.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Holt's worked fine for me in the jeep last year - very cheap in Costco and we had similar temperatures to Grizzle.

(Was a bit crazy as the diesel was frozen - at least the screenwash was ok!) 

I think I was using it pretty much neat for a while but it worked fine. 

That with Nanolex Urban was actually quite a good combo on the old Disco.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Holts concentrate for me, probably at 50:50 with water.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

John @ PB said:


> Holt's worked fine for me in the jeep last year - very cheap in Costco and we had similar temperatures to Grizzle.
> 
> (*Was a bit crazy as the diesel was frozen* - at least the screenwash was ok!)
> 
> ...


haha yeh the fuel in my Caddy was starting to gel up struggled to start in the morning ran a bit funny for 4-5 min then was fine.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Yeah, self heating pump in the Caddys isn't it?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

John @ PB said:


> Yeah, self heating pump in the Caddys isn't it?


ehhh pass lol no idea John.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Ive got the AutoGlym stuff, this will be my first winter with it, so it had better live up to its reputation :lol:


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Grizzle said:


> ehhh pass lol no idea John.


Think it is; basically, as the engine warms up, it heats the pump so as it pulls diesel in, it warms the fuel.

I think. 

Anyway, back on topic, Holt's Screenwash from Costco for me - and a sigh of relief as my garage is finished so no scraping in the mornings!


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

I've been using Holts Concentrate from Costco - VW/Autoglym/BMW/Decosol - all too expensive when you have lots of cars.

1:5 for autumn (down to -6 C)
2:5 for winter (estimated around -12 C)

Got loads of W5/Einszett/Sonax for the summer months.

T


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I always use the VW stuff, i've never had it freeze yet


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

SteveTDCi said:


> I always use the VW stuff, i've never had it freeze yet


What does the bottle look like Steve??


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

autosmart clear view


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

i use the geniune vw one. pretty good stuff. apparently other stuff can block the fan jets.


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> What does the bottle look like Steve??


i got the 5l bottles


----------



## mystery1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Work for a driving company. Last year at nearly -20c i was the onlyone who had working washers for a while. I used Asda concentrate neat. Great and cheap. Stocked up 2 weeks ago on a 3 for £3 deal. 9 x 2.5l should do nicely.

Our company generally uses Autosmart and i always find it makes the window edges manky. Don't know if it's the product or how they use it but i really don't like it.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Halfords Advanced for us (again). Really can't fault the stuff and it's quite reasonably priced.

My only criticism would be that it's bright yellow and looks ridiculous:lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Hellfruads cheep and cheerful for me...5000L for £3.99 or something like that...used it since I started driving, and have no reason to change it...

:lol:

I wish everything was as simple!

:thumb:


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> Hellfruads cheep and cheerful for me...*5000L* for £3.99 or something like that...used it since I started driving, and have no reason to change it...
> 
> :lol:
> 
> ...


Does it come in a tanker?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Nanoman said:


> Does it come in a tanker?


Yip...it follows me about and sprays the screenwash on my windows for me! 

:thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Ive got to reccomend that prestone stuff its pretty good and beads water too!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

shaqs77 said:


> i got the 5l bottles


Do vw sell a 5 litre of that screen wash, if i remember right, it smells of lemon.

have not used this one for a long time.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> What does the bottle look like Steve??


yep thats the stuff


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Lidl W5 - lemon variety - cheap and effective


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

SteveTDCi said:


> yep thats the stuff


hmmm i'm not really impressed by it seems to foam up like a goodun, especially with the light washers :wall:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

VAG screenwash - about £3.50 per bottle, mixed at 1 to 1 ratio with distilled water.

Recommended for those with fine jets & German built cars.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

Last year in the Passat I used holts (iirc) that I got from tesco when it was on offer for £1.99 for 5 litres. It was ready mixed but it still frooze in the bad winter period so from now on I steer away from ready mixed stuff.

My 335D has headlamp washer jets and if water freezes in the pipes and try to use them, the spring loaded jets will push out and fall off. Its pretty hard not to use because they automatically come on when I clear the windscreen when the headlights are on

This year I have gone for lidl screenwash concentrate, 5 litres for £6.99 and mixed it at 1:3 (protects down to -10) ratio which should see me through the winter. has a nice lemon scent and is reccomended for German cars with fan jets


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Comma XStream for me, cleans well


----------



## SRI Chris (Feb 5, 2010)

Autoglym stuff for me but its the same with almost all screen washes if you dont mix it strong enough it will freeze no matter what the make.

from chris


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Just out of interest. The e-class came back from its service couple weeks back with some awesome screen wash. 

Smells like nail varnish remover, but it was the best screen wash I've seen, just wondered does anyone know which one it was?


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Still using Angelwax's screen wash from last year, orange and cinnamon flavour with repellant included in it to top up the H2GO already on the screen.


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

i say sonax 1-100 its great its like adding a rain repellant to your windows


----------

